# Who Has Best Price On Corsa Sport?



## BALSDEEP (Sep 28, 2006)

i was going to wait untill my first oil change to mod. but with all the video and sound clips on this site i cant wait! i am in love with the corsa sound. i already ordered a cai. i need this exhaust asap, i'm jones'n. the best i have seen is $839.00. anyone done better? thanks for any help.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Call Tbyrne, if they are higher they will match prices, click on the banner below.


----------



## bott06goat (Sep 17, 2006)

I got my Corsa sport off of ebay from the seller replacementautoparts. It was $832 with free shipping. The best $$ I could find. I got it within about 6 days and slapped it on myself. Sounds awesome.


----------



## bott06goat (Sep 17, 2006)

Here is a link to a Corsa that they are selling

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cors...ryZ33630QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## finaticmw (Dec 21, 2006)

*Corsa exhaust*

I want to put the Corsa Sport system on my LS2. Anyone have one on thier car. I'm looking to find out how much louder it is inside the car. I still have to use my cell phone.

Mike


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I have it on my 04. Loudest when traveling in town. But still pretty quiet next to others. I love the sound.


----------



## cammed06 (Dec 12, 2006)

finaticmw said:


> I want to put the Corsa Sport system on my LS2. Anyone have one on thier car. I'm looking to find out how much louder it is inside the car. I still have to use my cell phone.
> 
> Mike


It's loud, I have heard it and I agree that in town is significant, but as with any system with the mufflers located behind the axle your highway speed resonation virtually goes away, meaning at highway speeds, it's only loud if you get on it. Cruising it's quiet. Idle on the corsa is one of the louder ones also.


----------



## GoatBoy37 (May 30, 2006)

Here you go:

http://ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=123807


----------



## Shockrock3 (Dec 4, 2006)

$600 bro on Ebay...cheapest I've EVER seen it. It's on there right now.

It's a tough decision between Corsa and SpinTech but I think I'm going SpinTech.

Shock


----------

